# Surprise!



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

So, I needed a new front derailleur for one of my bikes, and I bid on one on ebay last week. Listed was a quite used but still functioning 5501 FD with a 34.9 clamp. The intended bike has a 31.8 seat tube, but as the auction was about to close at $13 including shipping I decided to go ahead and bid on it; shims are pretty cheap and I couldn't say no for $13. 

The package arrived today. I walked inside, opened the box, and the item was not as described. Instead of a very used 5501 derailleur with a 34.5 clamp, I found a nearly MINT 5600 front derailleur with a 31.8 clamp. I guess it's not really that big of a deal, but it was one of those little things that brightened my day just a little bit.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome. Congratulations!!!


----------



## madmax356 (Sep 26, 2009)

ups sent wrong package via ups. other FD buyers posting will be titled Sh*t!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Love it when Ebay throws some good fortune your way!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

madmax356 said:


> ups sent wrong package via ups. other FD buyers posting will be titled Sh*t!



LOL. I know a guy that downplays all of his descriptions so he won't get any complaints. He's willing to lose some cash to save his reputation.


----------

